# These Are the Best Cities for Uber and Lyft Drivers (Infographic)



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/242484


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

People in towns with good public transportation would be less likely to take Uber/Lyft. Uber is popular in LA since our public transportation is almost useless.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So I'm in the #1 market


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So I'm in the #1 market


Yep. You should be raking in the dough.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So I'm in the #1 market


Yeah #2 here, I guess I better get out there!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I thought the Hamptons were #1 at like 3.50/mile.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

San Diego's public transportation only works in the city center. Most of the people live outside the city center, so Uper/Lyft are popular.
Many people in San Diego have discovered they don't need cars with Uber/Lyft being almost as cheap as public transportation with no walking involved.
Most pick-ups in San Diego are less than 7 minutes. Downtown it is about 3 minutes. PAX like instant cheap transportation.
Lots and lots of tourists in San Diego. Those from Uber friendly cities use Uber here. That and we get $0.20 more per mile than L.A. county.
Also San Diego is a much nicer place to live and work due to the laid back culture.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Thus article didn't even think about taking into account the saturation of Uber drivers around every corner now. Atlanta drivers are concentrated mostly in a smaller area than say a southern California I'd find it hard to believe you can make any money now as an X driver....hell, it's getting hard as a Black driver too.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberComic said:


> People in towns with good public transportation would be less likely to take Uber/Lyft. Uber is popular in LA since our public transportation is almost useless.


Right? Who ever heard of a major city with no public transportation to the AIRPORT, of all places!?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I second that LA transit is useless...there I was stuck at Union Station on a Saturday with nobody working to find oUT the Metro link Ontario line doesn't run on weekends....I'm like really. Hard lesson learned that LA transit is nothing like NY transit.


----------

